# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  O meu primeiro aquário de água salgada - dúvidas

## Ricardo Amaral

Boas!!!

Sou um grande adepto de aquários e desde pequeno que tenho vários aquários de água doce... 

Como casei há pouco tempo (+/- 1 ano) e a casa já está estabilizada, vou investir num aquário de 2m para água doce (discus) e num de 2m para água salgada...  :Vitoria:  (que é uma estreia)

As minhas dúvidas são: 
 - que material é mesmo preciso para um aquário desta envergadura (as medidas serão 200x50x60)???
 - qual a manutenção necessária para um aquário destes???
 - acham que me estou a precipitar, começando com um aquário tão grande???

Inicialmente, estas são as minhas maiores duvidas e espero que me possam ajudar a fazer a minha escolha...

Um grande abraço,

Ricardo Amaral

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Precipitar não estás... Se estiveres ciente dos gasto que um aquário destes acarreta! Apesar de teres duas formas de montar o aquário (caro e bom ou menos caro mas menos bom) vais gastar substancialmente mais que num de água doce!

Quanto ao que vais necessitar de comprar, sugiro que pesquises no fórum, podendo começar por aqui  :SbSourire:  :

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11745&page=3

Qualquer questão podes e deves colocar...  :SbOk: 

Abraços.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas , não é para começar a dizer mal, mas acho que devas pensar melhor em teres dois aquas!!!!


Penso que vai ser um desgaste a todos os níveis, pondera primeiro os preços do material e futuras aquisições que vais necessitar para o aqua de água salgada...


De resto se fores avante com essa ideia de teres 2 aquas desejo-te uma boa  :Pracima:  pois é algo de tirar o  :Olá:  


Dúvidas, coloca-as aqui que o pessoal vai dando gotas para fazeres o teu pedaço de mar! 


 :SbSalut:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo
  Eu como ja tive muitos aquas de agua doce e comecei nos salgados há mais de quatro anos aconselho-te a montares primeiro o aqua de agua salgada pois acredito que depois de o montares já não queiras montar um aqua de discus.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas,
Olha eu concordo plenamente com o Pedro Manuel Tavares, eu sou +/- um exemplo disso, nao montei mas ja tinha e agora tou a vender tudo, alias tou-me a ver "grego" pa vender tudo!!!
Mas pronto cada um é como cada qual e se achas que sim seguem em frente.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boa noite!!

Finalmente o meu projecto vai arrancar.. :Palmas:   Está previsto receber o aquário (200x55x60cm) esta semana.

O móvel onde vou colocar o aquário, depois de retirar as estantes, está assente em cinco rodas, como mostra a fotografia.

Quando o comprei foi-me garantido que o móvel aguentava com o aquário e que as rodas não cederiam, uma vez que além do peso das estantes que são de madeira maciça, estava previsto tambem o respectivo peso de livros e decorações. 

Gostava de saber se acham que as rodas não irão ceder?  :yb663:   Será melhor retirar as rodas e assentar o movel no chão, ainda que com uns pés?

À cerca de 4meses, um familiar desmontou um aquário que já estava em funcionamento à mais de cinco anos e ofereceu-me todo o material.. A rocha viva foi colocada em bacias, apenas com agua do aquario e com bombas para fazer circulção. Estará em condições de ser já colocada no aquário? Ou haverá algum inconveniente??  :yb665:  

A areia de coral foi totalmente lavada e colocada em bacias a seco, ou seja, sem água nenhuma. Haverá algum inconveniente em utilizá-la já no aquario??  :yb665:  


Um abraço  :SbOk3:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Não te quero desanimar, mas com esse móvel é provável que tenhas desgostos!!! Quem te garantiu isso não deve estar bem a ver o aquário e o seu peso, qualquer abanão isso vem abaixo!!

Não vais meter sump? Vai-te fazer falta! Onde vais meter o escumador? Onde vais meter mais tarde os reactores?

Parece-me que tens soalho flutuante... Cuidado para não teres problemas!!  

Deixei-te aqui alguns alertas que no meu caso me preocupariam!!

Um abraço...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Sou da opinião do José Francisco. Essas rodas... ui, ui...  :yb663:   São um mau presságio de desastre. Se queres fazer algo bem feito, começa já pelo móvel, onde deves incluir, como diz o José Francisco, um local para colocares o Sump.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo,

Bem vindo ao Mundo dos Reefs!

A primeira pergunta vai nesse sentido: queres montar um de água salgada com que objectivo?Peixes?corais moles?corais duros?primeiro tens de difinir qual o tipo de aquário que pretendes porque isso vai influênciar profundamente o setup do mesmo.

As rodas são para retirar e nem sequer deves colocar pés!O peso de um aquário desses é BRUTAL e por isso deve ser distribuido o melhor possível por todo o soalho. Pensa nisto.

Se a rocha viva que te ofereceram tiver sido bem tratada (sempre dentro de água "saudável") podes usar mas dá-me impressão que terás de comprar muita mais e aí sim, acho que deves investir em rocha de qualidade equilibrar a possível falta de qualidade dessa que tens.

O mais importante Ricardo: Um aquario de 2 metros pode ser algo que te venha a dar muito prazer e satisfação, mas também pode ser algo muito frustrante com um prejuizo enorme. Para que minimizes os riscos deves LER MUITO e muito mesmo, a começar aqui pelo fórum onde encontras as respostas todas para todas as tuas dúvidas.

Não hesites em colocar as tuas questões!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Nuno Silva

Começa por aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=101

Neste artigo vai poder começar a entender as bases da aquariofilia de recife. Mais tarde vem as dúvidas!

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boas,
pelo que percebi parece me que sao todos a favor de retirar as rodas.  :Pracima:  Tambem acho melhor apesar de me garantirem que nao havia problema, mas como o seguro morreu de velho...

Joses  (Duarte e Passos) quanto a sump vem juntamente com o aquario e tem 90*45*45.

Nuno a rocha viva teve 5 anos ou mais num aquario e estava cheia de coralina... Agora tenho a mantida numa bacia e num bidao so com circulaçao e ja la vao pra ai 5 meses. No sitio onde esta tem muita luz solar apesar de nao ser directa e apareceram ultimamente algumas algas. Valera a pena escova la ou coloco a assim no aquario? :yb665:  
Quanto a areia de coral ninguem respondeu... Foi toda lavada e posta em bacias mas sem agua nenhuma. Estara pronta para ser usada?

Quanto ao tipo de aquario Nuno, nao esta totalmente definido, sei que quero um reef com alguns peixes e invertebrados, relativamente aos corais nao tenho a certeza, primeiro pela quantidade e pela variedade que existe e segundo porque ainda nao tenho conhecimentos suficientemente aprofundados para tomar ja essa decisao.
Mas aceitam se palpites e dicas.
Começar é sempre o mais complicado..

Abraço e obrigado :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Ricardo.

Vou trocar de sistema, e a unica coisa que estou a colocar novo é mesmo a areia, mesmo bem lavada vou levar muita carga organica para o aquario novo. Mas espera para ouvir opniões de pessoas mais experientes!

Fica a minha sugestão.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Celso
Para que é que te iriam servir as rodas?Achas que ias deslocar uma tonelada quando mudasses o aqua de sitio?Portanto o melhor é não arriscar e tirar as rodas.Quanto à rocha e a areia acho que podes aproveitar.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas,
> Nuno a rocha viva teve 5 anos ou mais num aquario e estava cheia de coralina... Agora tenho a mantida numa bacia e num bidao so com circulaçao e ja la vao pra ai 5 meses. No sitio onde esta tem muita luz solar apesar de nao ser directa e apareceram ultimamente algumas algas. Valera a pena escova la ou coloco a assim no aquario?


Boas, Ricardo.

O José Neves, um membro de Gaia, também teve a RV em bidões apenas com circulação e, ao fim de algum tempo, ficou um pivete do caraças e teve que colocar um escumador para retirar a matéria orgânica dissolvida na água, como podes ver aqui.

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boas,

Ontem recebi o meu aquario, tal como a sump.  :yb677:  

Foi engraçado porque não cabia no elevador, assim tivemos que o levar pelas escadas, importante será dizer que vivo num 6º andar... :yb665:   Se vissem a cara do dono da loja quando lhe disse que era impossivel ir no elevador.. :yb620:  Bem, fomos cinco a carregá-lo e antes fossemos mais... mas terminamos a tarefa com sucesso, ainda que todos molhadinhos (para quem não sabe o aquário é de 200x55x60, com vidro de 15mm).  :yb624:  

Quanto ao móvel decidi retirar as rodas e apoia-lo directamente no chão. o problema é que ele oscila bastante tal como o aquario, parece-me que ao centro é mais alto que nas pontas, logo ele balança, quer para um lado, quer para o outro.

Eu coloquei uma placa de cortiça entre o chão e o móvel e outra entre o móvel e o aquário, contudo não resultou como esperava.

Que material me aconselham a colocar quer entre o chão e o móvel, quer entre o móvel e o aquario??

Abraço,

Ricardo Amaral

----------


## António Vitor

Entre o aquário e o móvel esferovite...(placas...)
entre o móvel e o chão esferovite..
lol...

não apodrece com a água...não convém ser muito alta...1 cm chega.
depois cortas antes de a colocares, pode servir várias placas.
juntas.

sicneramente para este tipo de coisas a esferovite é o melhor...
também usei cortiça, esta apodrece...com pingos etc...
e a melhor cama é a esferovite...
convém que não cortes muito rente ao aquário e ao móvel deixas uns mms.

podes ainda usar silicone..."pintar" com silicone a esferovite (não sujes de silicone o aquário, depois custa a sair.), pelo menos para o móvel e chão.
podes usar um silicone barato mesmo com anti-mofo e tudo.
ganha resistência. tipo uma pele externa.

Este truque fui eu que inventei.
 :Big Grin: 

uma ideia era fazer o mesmo para as placas que vão suportar o aquário, mas antes de ter o aquário em cima deixar secar...e pimba...
alta resistência...claro apenas na parte das placa que ficam visiveis...
só metes silicone nessas zonas.

podes usar cores várias para disfarçar...e para ficar mais bonito do que branco.

nenhum puto vai desfarelar a esferovite, porque aquilo não vai parecer esferovite. vai ser tipo placas de borracha...
 :Big Grin: 

eles têm a mania disso...acredita em mim...chegam ao aquário e pimba começam a tentar escavar...o silicone impede isso.

o esferovite molda-se com o tempo ao aquário alta segurança.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## MiguelVPinto

> Quanto ao móvel decidi retirar as rodas e apoia-lo directamente no chão. o problema é que ele oscila bastante tal como o aquario, parece-me que ao centro é mais alto que nas pontas, logo ele balança, quer para um lado, quer para o outro.


Boas,

Então o aquario esta vazio e o movel já abana e ainda estas com ideias de ficares com esse movel??  :Admirado:  

Tira essa ideia da cabeça que aguenta livros tb aguenta com o aquario.

Só agua vais colocar 660 litros, ou seja, 660 kg. Será que aguenta???  :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Se o tampo do movel está torto o esferovite tem de ter pelo menos 20 mm para compensar o desnivel.
De qualquer maneira nunca vais poder controlar o assentamento do movel no chão e do aquario no movel e no fim ficares com a agua desnivelada.
O melhor é pensares noutro movel.

----------


## António Vitor

não sejamos tão drásticos...

dúvido que precise mais de 1 cm de esferovite.
Mas 2 cms é ainda mais seguro claro..

Ele não falou no tampo estar empenado mas no móvel, e eu até que acho que deve ser é da sala...
podia era tentar arranjar forma de meter uns pés de atarrachar.

o meu primeiro móvel feito de aglomerado...ainda dura! e ligeiramente empenado depois de quase 10 anos...
mas o aquário no qual ele assenta um de 150 cms ainda está lá... 150x40x40
ha pois...com vidro de 0,8 mm...
lol

ok não era nem largo nem alto...mas 0,8 mm
 :Big Grin: 
os pés são uns parafusos de aço...sim com a porca a fazer de batente.
o parafuso entra no buracoe só não entra mais porque o buraco não permite a porca entrar...
assim dá para nivelar tudo...
não precisa de cola nada...basta a santa da gravidade para fazer o resto.

podes fazer algo semelhante...mais pés melhor...melhor distribuição do peso e sempre podes controlar o desnivel.
Se não quiseres pés podes meter então as placas de esferovite.

já fiz vários móveis, e nenhum saiu comlpetamente direito...até o chão da sala não é direito...
está para nascer a sala direita e o aquário sem 1-2 mm de empenamento.

Se for de metal... a solda e etc...contrai e estica é impossivel algo completamente direito.
se for de madeira também é dificil termos algo completamente direito.

Por isso usamos a tal esferovite....sem esferovite e TODOS repito TODOS os aquário partiriam em pouco tempo...
ISTO PORQUE nenhum móvel é direito o suficiente...
 :Coradoeolhos:  
acham mesmo que não seria visivel um móvel com "distorção"

Para o móvel mexer basta apenas 1-2 mm de mais altura no centro...faz tipo balança...
nem é muito
 :Big Grin: 

MAs atenção...a madeira molda-se ás irregularidades da sala...
com 660 kilos em cima só de água há podes ter a certeza que não existe madeira que não vergue um bocado adaptando-se à sala...



> Deslocamento dos pilares até terem contacto com o chão...apenas isso.
> depois deixa de vergar...


Aquilo que tens de ter é mesmo a esferovite entre móvel e aquário...

Não sei é se o móvel aguenta com tanto peso...
quem construiu o móvel?
aguenta que peso?
Se for bem cosntruido e maciço...podes dormir descansado...
mesmo que fosse de aglomerado se for bem construido aguenta um carro...

nunca viram aqueles bancos da expo de cartão?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

hum...parece bem fraquinho o móvel...mas as aparencias ás vezes enganam...

que espessura tem a madeira e quantos pilares tem o móvel?

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boas, obrigado pelos comentarios mas nem oito nem oitenta :Coradoeolhos:  

Antonio Victor o movel nao é tao fraquinho como possa aparentar... Tem cerca de 5cm de espessura quer nos dois tampos horizontais(inferior e superior) quer nos 3  verticais.

----------


## António Vitor

lá grossa a madeira é...
 :Big Grin: 

só tem 3 pilares não é?
já percebi os pilares são iguais ao tampo, e tens um no meio.

acho que está aí um móvel bem resistente!
 :Big Grin: 
Se for de madeira maciça 5 cms upaupa, se quiseres reforçar o bicho para dormires descansado podes comprar chapas/ferro para colocares no interior de modo que não se veja, mas se calhar não é preciso...

metes peso em cima disso e quem se molda ao móvel é o chão...chão flutuante?

tal como tinha dito se o chão não for muito irregular até fica nivelado se o móvel não estiver muito empenado. com o peso do bicho.
no entanto podes sempre por esferovite. não metas pés nisso era tipo facas apontadas para o teu chão flutuante...davam cabo disso tudo.

eu tenho mosaicos é diferente.
e até que o peso fica distribuido por todo aquário o que é bom.

força nisso usa esferovite, acho que 15 mm chega na boa...mesmo menos ...a minha tem aqui 10 mm usei a cortiça que tinha por baixo.

faz o mesmo metes cortiça e esferovite em cima...tipo sandwiche
 :Big Grin: 
dois materiais com caracteristicas diferentes e forças diferentes...

----------


## António Vitor

e bezunta a esferovite com silicone da cor que quiseres, branco dá menos trabalho para algum ponto que te esqueças de pintar...
 :Big Grin: 
fica bem na mesma.

repito só nas zonas onde fica visivel. e não pintes o aquário.
silicone adere muito ao vidro...pois...

isto forma uma pele, que te evita a degradação do esferovite...que acontece basta teres miudos aí...

abraços!
E quero ver isso a bombar!

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boas,
 na continuaçao da saga para por a funcionar o meu aquario, ja tive que mudar o movel, por uma estrutura 'made by' Carlos Mota. Ja coloquei a bomba de retorno a funcionar e agora estou a ver como ponho o escumador.

Gostava de saber onde é que posso comprar o 'pente ' para por na coluna? :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas,
>  na continuaçao da saga para por a funcionar o meu aquario, ja tive que mudar o movel, por uma estrutura 'made by' Carlos Mota. Ja coloquei a bomba de retorno a funcionar e agora estou a ver como ponho o escumador.
> 
> Gostava de saber onde é que posso comprar o 'pente ' para por na coluna?


Podes faze-lo em acrilico.

----------

